# Flu-like symptoms



## pulmonarycoder24 (Apr 23, 2013)

When a physician documents that a patient's dx is flu-like symptoms, what code(s) should be used?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 23, 2013)

You code the symptoms, if they are not listed, the provider will need to amend the document to include them.


----------



## wickyq (Apr 24, 2013)

My doctors use influenza-like disease and I code 487.1.  What would be the difference from this terminology and what pulmonarycoder24 gave?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 24, 2013)

influenza -like is not the same as influenza.  You cannot assign a dx code for something the provider did not state.  487.1 is for influenza with respiratory manifestations , that is not what the provider documented


----------



## kjohnson (Apr 26, 2013)

If you look under influenza-like disease, it directs you to 487.1


----------



## pineapplelvr (Apr 26, 2013)

we use the 487.1 too, influenza-like codes out to linfluenza....it's one of the few


----------

